# My Wifes Pride and Joy



## capsoda (Nov 30, 2005)

1907 Escambia Pepsi Cola Bottling Co. Pensacola Fla. in ice blue.  [sm=kiss.gif]


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 30, 2005)

that's an awesome soda bottle!


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## madman (Dec 1, 2005)

yea id say jack pot!! nice!! again im jealous  mike


----------



## capsoda (Dec 1, 2005)

Wife says thanks all. Hey Mike, there are two other neat Pepsi bottles we dig here. A clear straight side with script writing and the famous Pepsi hutch. Have a clear ss, sold all my hutches in different moments of weakness.[8|] I'll just have to dig some more of them.


----------



## madman (Dec 3, 2005)

yo cap, dont dig any pepsis here up north, mostly locals, man those bottles are cool! the  pepsi hutch is worth big bucks!!!lots of sodas in the south  mike


----------

